# Identify this Trek for me please!!!



## johnnychimpo (Jul 23, 2007)

Claimed 2005 model but i cant find it listed on treks site. Please help.


----------



## DM-SC (Jul 18, 2007)

It sure looks like a Madone 5.2 (Ultegra) or Madone 5.9 (DA). I can't say I've ever seen one in those colors, however. As for what year it is, IIRC, OCLV 120 arrived in 2006.


----------



## DM-SC (Jul 18, 2007)

I just had a thought...maybe it's a Madone that was painted through the Project One program?


----------



## johnnychimpo (Jul 23, 2007)

I dunno either. I have the serial number but i cant call trek until monday.


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

it's definitely an 05 model: 120 OCLV with project one paint.


----------



## johnnychimpo (Jul 23, 2007)

Anyone think this is not a Madone?


----------



## johngfoster (Jan 14, 2005)

This is a Project One Madone 5.2 if it is from 2005. This is not a Madone 5.9 because those were OCLV 110. The Madone 5.5 was full Dura Ace and OCLV 120, but it only came out in 2006 (stock color was bright red) Does this bike come 9-speed or 10-speed. I got a Madone 5.2 in Feb. 2005 and it was Ultegra 9-speed, but they were switching over to Ultegra 10-speed that year. I believe this is the "Dart" color scheme, but I'm not for sure. I think this was available in 2005, but then I'm not sure again. Others more knowledgeable please correct me. With a Project one, the components can be customized, but you can also get a stock bike and just paint it the way you want it. It may be more helpful to know what the specific components are.


----------



## johnnychimpo (Jul 23, 2007)

* Bontrager Race Lite Wheels
* Bontrager Race Lite 700x25 Dual Compound Tires
* Shimano HG Gear Stack
* Bontrager Race Lux Seat on Carbon Fiber post
* Bontrager Select Aluminum Handlebars, Black Matte Finish
* Shimano 105 F & R Brakes with Flight Deck Levers
* Bontrager GigaXPipe 7050 Crank
* Trek OCLV 120 Carbon Fiber Frame
* Shimano Ultegra Triple Gear components, with brake-lever mounted shift paddle
* Shimano Chain


From the other pics i have its got a 10 speed cassette


----------



## DM-SC (Jul 18, 2007)

Were you able to get in touch with anyone at Trek?


----------



## johnnychimpo (Jul 23, 2007)

Yep, and they could not tell me anything except that its not listed as being registered in their inventory yet. Said to give it a few days.


----------



## johngfoster (Jan 14, 2005)

Now that you've listed the components, it seems more obviously a Project One Madone 5.2 circa 2005. The 105 brake levers and Bontrager crank are non-stock items--originally came with all Ultegra.

Hope this helps,

John


----------

